
CrunchPad Denial of Preliminary Injunction - rpledge
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2010/08/29/crunchpad-arrington
======
tptacek
Posted earlier here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1644772>

For reasons I made clearer on that post, I'm kind of dubious about how Gruber
summed this up.

------
JacobAldridge
Having read the decision, I disagree with the assessment that "Arrington gets
smacked around". His injunction, to sequester ALL revenue, was dismissed as
being overly broad, but in dismissing much of Fusion Garage's 'Motion to
Dismiss' the judge certainly talked up TechCrunch's claims for some share of
profits.

Now, in reviewing a Motion to Dismiss the judge is required to make any
assumptions for the benefit of the defendent (TechCrunch, in this case, since
they are defending against FG's motion), so that may be turned around in the
future, but it certainly didn't read as a smack.

------
shadowsun7
The joojoo looks pretty cool, for what it's worth: <https://thejoojoo.com/>

~~~
CrazedGeek
[http://www.engadget.com/2010/04/05/fusion-garage-joojoo-
revi...](http://www.engadget.com/2010/04/05/fusion-garage-joojoo-review/)

" _There are just so many things we wish Fusion Garage did differently with
the JooJoo. Even putting aside the fact that Apple's $499 iPad brings more to
the table than just web browsing, the JooJoo is less portable, has a worse (if
larger) screen, is unintuitive to use, and ships with half-baked software._ "

------
organicgrant
Despite a few product mockups, I always assumed the 'CrunchPad' was just Epic
Vaporware/Linkbait, which Calacanis and Arrington are undisputed masters of.

